
How Algorithms Know What You’ll Type Next - jonbaer
https://pudding.cool/2019/04/text-prediction/
======
moocowtruck
this is a really large frustration of mine...they often don't predict what
i'll type next, and i accidentally select an option then i'm hitting back to
delete some large phrase it selected... argh, this and auto correct... so much
time spent hitting delete... I feel like this is something trying to be too
'intelligent' for it's own good

